# Ticking noise from speakers



## llamabuff (Nov 30, 2004)

I have this really annoying ticking noise that comes out of my speakers. It sounds like static and almost sounds like a lawn sprinkler (tick-tick-tick-tick). Is there anything I can do to fix this?

These are the speakers I have:

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/speakers_audio/home_pc_speakers/devices/250&cl=au,en


----------



## llamabuff (Nov 30, 2004)

bump


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Can you try the speakers on another device, like a stereo or walkman? And try another set of speakers or headphones on the computer? It'll help us determine which is the cause.


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

Is it a faint clicking noise? If so then mine do the same thing, except mine are creative. I read somewhere that it was a bad amp in the sub and a lot of people were having the problem. I don't know if it's the same issue for you, but that's my input on the situation.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

also if you have an am fm radio near by.. then that could be your problem.


----------



## llamabuff (Nov 30, 2004)

Triple6 said:


> Can you try the speakers on another device, like a stereo or walkman? And try another set of speakers or headphones on the computer? It'll help us determine which is the cause.


I tried hooking up headphones to the computer and it sounds fine. I also hooked up headphones to the speaker controller (shown in the link above) and it sounded fine.

Also, when I move that speaker controller around, the ticking noise changes. It gets louder or softer depending where I move it, but it doesn't go away completely.


----------



## llamabuff (Nov 30, 2004)

dannyn said:


> also if you have an am fm radio near by.. then that could be your problem.


I have a satellite radio nearby. I shut it off and moved it but that didn't change anything.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

So if you move the wired remote the sound changes? Are any of the pins damaged? How old is the set?


----------



## brianb23 (Jan 16, 2008)

sounds like you have a cell phone nearby... when it's looking for signal, it interferes with the computer speakers.... simple fix, move the cell phone away ...


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

You may have EMI [interference] being picked up by the speaker amplifier that is coming from a nearby device, e.g. relay contacts. This could be coming from your furnace, refrigerator or other appliance, or from nearby but outside your home. If the ticking sound is constantly consistant you might want to experiment by turning off some circuit breakers and try to isolate the circuit that is powering the device which is causing the problem.


----------

